# 1976 Toro 724: 110 VAC Starter ID & Service



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

My '76 724 (#31677) Snow Thrower has a 110 VAC electric starter
mounted. However, under Accessories, the Toro Master PartsViewer
shows nothing available for the '76 724 model.

My starter is similar, but not identical to a unit Toro began to offer
for 724 models in 1978 as p/n #38-7590.

They both appear to be 'Inertia' type starters. One difference is
that on mine, the switch and plug are mounted to the starter body,
instead of at the end of a cable for remote mounting on top of the
engine as with the kit. Another difference is that my motor mounts
to a bracket, this bracket in turn fastens to the side of the engine
case - the starter case of the Toro unit appears to have integral
mounting lugs.

Is anyone familiar with the "integral switch" style of starter? If
so, do you know whether rebuild parts from the Toro remote model
interchange? Alternatively, where suitable parts might be available?
I would also appreciate any links to starter maintenance/lubrication
information.

My interest in the topic comes about because after a few routine
operations this season, the starter drive on my machine failed to engage
the engine's ring gear. When activated, the starter motor just spun.

Removal of the motor revealed that the drive was dry and tight on the
engagement spline. Lubrication with moly-based chain lube (non-tacky)
freed the drive movement. Spinning the armature while working the
drive caused sounds suggesting a dry bearing in the drive end of the
motor. Light motor bearing oil was applied and after working the shaft,
an improvement was noted. On reinstallation, the starter motor worked
again as intended.

While the immediate issue is resolved, it is my intention to go back into
the starter when there is some down time or over the summer season.
I suspect that white lithium might have been a more appropriate lube.
Also, as common for inertia starters, the drive gear teeth show wear.

.


----------



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

EddyCurr said:


> My starter is similar, but not identical to a unit Toro began to offer
> for 724 models in 1978 as p/n #38-7590.
> 
> They both appear to be 'Inertia' type starters. One difference is
> ...


Perhaps a picture will help ...






.


----------



## dchornopyski (Oct 20, 2019)

Looking for an electric starter moter for an 8/32snowblower


----------

